# Anyone tried pollock?



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried feeding their P's pollock fillet. My local grocery store has pollock fillets for a ridiculously cheap price. It's something like $0.80 a pound or around there. Anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

similar to cod, or any whitefish really.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how fresh is it..? freshness means eveythang...mine would go after anythang if it was just caught,,,, living in ohio and at 0.80 a pound you should give it a sniff befor you buy it....thats alittle cheep for fresh fillets


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I somehow think I won't be buying them then. I doubt that they are very fresh at all. Actually, for that matter, they're frozen. I'll have to go back and check out what else they have.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is this the first time you have tryed fresh white meat..?


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, this is the first time. Right now I'm feeding silversides. I just wanted to get some white fillets for a bit more convenience. I find it hard to cut frozen silverside packages well, and half of the time I end up with a batch of thawed fish heads that my sanch. won't touch.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

My local grocery store has frozen pollock on sale now. It's $2.50 for 2 large fillets. I ate some last night and it was delicious. If this is ok to feed to my RBP's, i'm gonna go get some more while it's cheap. Anyone else still feeding Pollock or that can assure me that it is ok to feed this?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its its fresh not frozen then go pick it up..frozen foods usually contain iodine which isn't too good for your fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i feed frozen since its cheap with no will effects


----------

